# This french stuff is heating up. French rally plus Germany firebomb.



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Arson attack on German newspaper that printed Charlie Hebdo cartoons - Telegraph

The one from the Telegraph is about another attack on a newspaper in Germany.

http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/01/12/world/europe/paris-attacks-charlie-hebdo.html?_r=0&referrer=

This one whether you like them or not. Reports hundreds of thousands in the streets of Paris at a rally. Which kind if surprised me.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Deutschland will not tolerate that for very long.
Just look at the anti moose limb/islamy protests that are growing.
The Jewish People know what's on the menu,that's why they're asking for help from Germany with the Moose Limbs.
Buy why,a double cross is inevitable


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I remember reading that politically europe was to the right of the US but that was a while ago, don't know if its still accurate. I found this news story and it really kind of spooked me. Its dated dec 26. Wouldn't that be something if our "elected" government was far left and toothless during a crisis?

http://www.npr.org/blogs/parallels/...ght-and-putin-get-cozy-with-benefits-for-both


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Israel gets very awesome Dolphin class diesel attack submarines from Germany. Subsidized prices as well. I think the first one was almost free. $500 million per sub MSRP.


----------



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

What happened had Mosad written all over it.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Desert Marine said:


> [ What happened had Mosad written all over it.


What? Are you trying to say that Mosad was behind the attacks by the muslims? If so, frankly it sounds as though bigotry is opening the door to stupidity, real wide. If not, please explain.


----------



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

Notsoyoung said:


> What? Are you trying to say that Mosad was behind the attacks by the muslims? If so, frankly it sounds as though bigotry is opening the door to stupidity, real wide. If not, please explain.


Yeah I am.. O Benny Boy and his cronnies got out to France real quick.







Man those dignitaries got over to France real quick didn't they! Did they already know and had RSVP'd before the main event?

BTW He told France that if they supported the Palestinians in their bid for the ICC they (France) will pay! Actually he (Benny Boy) said it will be a grave mistake. 
 And guess what happens short after France supported the Palestinians? So YES Mosad was most likely involved IMHO. There is more evidence to suggest it if you're opened to it The USA is not the only country doing False Flags.

Having Netinyahoo at a march for freedom of speech is like having Hitler at a European Union convention.

Doing so (having Benny Boy there in the front line) made loose all credibility LMBO


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

There is this new invention called a JET AIRPLANE. You can get from Israel to France in a couple of hours. The head of the Palestinian's was there, was he in on it too? How about the President of the Ukraine? He had much further to fly, and he was there. Was this some kind of super secret plot by the Ukrainians to take over the world? Even Pakistan sent a representative. Let me state it as a fact, your bigotry is opening the gates wide open for stupidity.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Desert Marine said:


> Yeah I am.. O Benny Boy and his cronnies got out to France real quick.
> 
> View attachment 9293
> Man those dignitaries got over to France real quick didn't they! Did they already know and had RSVP'd before the main event?
> ...


The perps were known for connections to terrorist countries, and terrorist organizations such as Al Queda In The Arabian Peninsula, among others. They were actually known to the American security forces and were on the no-fly list. These guys, and gal, have been tracked around the Middle East from Turkey, to Syria, and beyond.
Are you actually saying that somehow Mossad is working with ISIS and Al Queda? Really?


----------



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The perps were known for connections to terrorist countries, and terrorist organizations such as Al Queda In The Arabian Peninsula, among others. They were actually known to the American security forces and were on the no-fly list. These guys, and gal, have been tracked around the Middle East from Turkey, to Syria, and beyond.
> Are you actually saying that somehow Mossad is working with ISIS and Al Queda? Really?


All one in the same! YEP


----------



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

Notsoyoung said:


> There is this new invention called a JET AIRPLANE. You can get from Israel to France in a couple of hours. The head of the Palestinian's was there, was he in on it too? How about the President of the Ukraine? He had much further to fly, and he was there. Was this some kind of super secret plot by the Ukrainians to take over the world? Even Pakistan sent a representative. Let me state it as a fact, your bigotry is opening the gates wide open for stupidity.


Just because you "Stated" don't make it so. Who the died and made you King? Benny Boy and his cronnies aren't not above the law. You thinking so confirms whose really stupid. BTW Jews aren't above the law either or a special religious group who can't be called out. Freedom of speech doesn't end at their (JEWS) door steps. I refuse to have a battle of wits with an unarmed person. Go arm yourself.

Just for the record there is this thing called the NWO (New World Order). I hope I don't have the explain that one either.


----------



## E.H. (Dec 21, 2014)

Tin foil hat time


----------



## Prepping 2015 (Jan 6, 2015)

James m said:


> Arson attack on German newspaper that printed Charlie Hebdo cartoons - Telegraph
> 
> The one from the Telegraph is about another attack on a newspaper in Germany.
> 
> ...


I reckon it'll all die down fairly quickly to be honest, people don't seem to have the attention spans these days to cling on to even that kind of tragedy.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

"DIE DOWN FAIRLY QUICKLY." 

Maybe. IMO it will die down when TPTB want it to die down. Otherwise, their lapdog news organizations will push the sheeple in any direction they want.

Sorry. I feel mean today.


----------



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

E.H. said:


> Tin foil hat time


Hmm here is video (which you'll probably not watch) that has over 1 million views that shows BS in the Charlie Hebdo shooting written all over it. 



 you notice the slight of hand tricks that the media does. Wait, there are many more!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Clearly, it is the Jooooossss!!!! The Jooooos are bad shots, and the media is covering for them!!!!!


----------



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

Denton said:


> Clearly, it is the Jooooossss!!!! The Jooooos are bad shots, and the media is covering for them!!!!!


Some believe they (Jews) can do no wrong..






They believe they are UNTOUCHABLE, INFALLIBLE omg.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Desert Marine said:


> Some believe they (Jews) can do no wrong..
> View attachment 9297
> They believe they are UNTOUCHABLE, INFALLIBLE omg.


That is true. Whether they like it or not, they are as human as the rest of us.

On the other hand, some people think the Jews are at the bottom of all evil and, without even as much as a shred of evidence, claim the Mossad is at the bottom of all things. The Mossad only wishes it possessed that ability!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Desert Marine said:


> Some believe they (Jews) can do no wrong..
> View attachment 9297
> They believe they are UNTOUCHABLE, INFALLIBLE omg.


And some people spend way to much time coming up with reasons to hate the Jews. Your allegation that Isreal is working in conjunction with islamic terrorists such as IS and AQ is crazy. Neither side would work with the other, they have hated eachother forever.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Clearly all the evil in the world can be traced to the only democraticly elected ally in the region surrounded by radical islamic countries.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

It's funny (as in strange funny, not ha-ha funny) how religious hatred fuels so much of the evil in the world today.

I am, as I have stated before, an atheist. I don't hate any religion because I think they are all equally misguided. I do think that some religions actively promote violence, however, and some only promote retaliation to violence.

I think the world would be a lot better off if everybody just said "this is what I believe" and left everybody else alone. I don't care what you believe, up until the point in time when what you believe compels you to stick a gun in my face, your hand in my wallet or you try to teach your dogma to my kids as truth. Then I care. 

Believe anything you like, just leave everybody else the hell alone and don't be a violent asshat. Why is this such a hard concept for people to follow?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> Clearly, it is the Jooooossss!!!! The Jooooos are bad shots, and the media is covering for them!!!!!


Well, it must have been the Jews! One was actually cornered in...................wait for it.....................a kosher market!!
That PROVES the connection, without a DOUBT!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> It's funny (as in strange funny, not ha-ha funny) how religious hatred fuels so much of the evil in the world today.
> 
> I am, as I have stated before, an atheist. I don't hate any religion because I think they are all equally misguided. I do think that some religions actively promote violence, however, and some only promote retaliation to violence.
> 
> ...


Why call it "religious hatred?" Why make it appear as if it is "religion" that creates the problem. Such a statement makes it appear as if all religions are equal. "Some religions" is a cop-out.

The danger is Islam. Islam is more than just a religion; it is a system of rule that denies that which it demands from other faiths and systems - tolerance. It demands tolerance right up until it can take control.

Christianity made this nation and its concept of individual rights possible. Stop lumping "religions" all together. You might be an atheist, but you clearly have no idea how much you owe Christianity or how different Christianity and Islam are. Don't believe they are polar opposites? Notice how we Christians do not call for your death? Now, move to Pakistan, Iran, Saudi Arabia or Yemen and proudly declare your belief in Atheism. The lesson you learn will do you no good. Lessons are wasted on dead people.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

This atheist got off easy.

An Egyptian court has sentenced a student to three years in jail for announcing on Facebook that he is an atheist and for insulting Islam, his lawyer said Sunday.

Karim El-Banna, a 21-year-old whose own father testified against him, was jailed by a court in the Nile Delta province of Baheira on Saturday, lawyer Ahmed Abdel Nabi told AFP.

"He was handed down a three-year prison sentence, and if he pays a bail of 1,000 Egyptian pounds ($ 140 or 117 euros) the sentence can be suspended until a verdict is issued by an appeals court," Abdel Nabi said, adding that an appeal was to be heard on March 9.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Denton said:


> Why call it "religious hatred?" Why make it appear as if it is "religion" that creates the problem. Such a statement makes it appear as if all religions are equal. "Some religions" is a cop-out.


You are welcome to your opinion, I am stating mine. I do not ask anybody to agree with it, but it is what it is, feel free to think I am dead wrong.

I think that ALL religions are detrimental to society, in the fact that they are fundamentally misleading people to believe in something that simply does not exist, to spend time, energy and a whole lot of their financial resources on a God who is not there. To me, it's all wasted effort.

All religions are not equal, some encourage people to love their fellow man and some encourage people to strap bombs on their chests and blow up themselves and their fellow man. Christianity does not have suicide bombers (although there have certainly been many bombers who claim to be Christian, the faith and all true Christians manifestly denounce this type of violence) whereas much of the Muslim world cheers these idiots on. Some faiths are better than others because the better ones are far less likely to restrict my civil rights (and, frankly, to just flat kill me).

That is MY opinion, I do not expect anybody to agree with it, and I encourage you to believe anything you like as long as you don't try to physically attack me (chop my head off, shoot me, blow me up, etc.), all I ask is that you don't try to use my tax dollars to spread your faith. Believe in whatever you like, that's your thing, not mine.

That doesn't mean I think it's a good idea, but again, it's your deal, not mine.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

France deploys 10,000 troops within its borders.

http://m.ndtv.com/article/world/fra...ect-jewish-schools-and-sensitive-sites-647761


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

S&P, your right to have your differing opinion is one that has been protected since this Christian nation was formed. Ironic, isn't it? :smilet-digitalpoint


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

By the way, S&P; your general opinion of religion was not the target of my response, but that you blamed "religions" for the violence in the world, as if "religions" are the reason for the violence. Here is where your opinion and reality collide. 

Sorry it took a few minutes to realize what was nagging me about your response. My mind is processing a couple three things, right now, and I have limited processing capability.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Desert Marine said:


> Just because you "Stated" don't make it so. Who the died and made you King? Benny Boy and his cronnies aren't not above the law. You thinking so confirms whose really stupid. BTW Jews aren't above the law either or a special religious group who can't be called out. Freedom of speech doesn't end at their (JEWS) door steps. I refuse to have a battle of wits with an unarmed person. Go arm yourself.
> 
> Just for the record there is this thing called the NWO (New World Order). I hope I don't have the explain that one either.


Wow....Just wow. Your rapier whit has nearly left me unarmed. LOL! Have you actually read what you posted or are you too busy practicing your goose-stepping under you portrait of Adolph Hitler?


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Denton said:


> S&P, your right to have your differing opinion is one that has been protected since this Christian nation was formed. Ironic, isn't it? :smilet-digitalpoint


What you call ironic I call misleading, but really, there's no point in saying anything more on the subject, I find the whole idea of debating ideology distasteful and a complete waste of time.

None of this has anything to do with helping any of us become more prepared, more self sufficient, it doesn't teach us skills that we need or do anything but cause distractions to the REAL issues at hand, which is "how do we work together to enhance each other's self sufficiency via sharing information that is goal-specific."

I apologize for breaking my own rule commenting on something in the news section. I consider the entire 'news' section a complete waste of time and effort, yet I stupidly broke my own rule, my bad. I am outta here and back to talking about something that actually may help you or me be more prepared.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> What you call ironic I call misleading, but really, there's no point in saying anything more on the subject, I find the whole idea of debating ideology distasteful and a complete waste of time.
> 
> None of this has anything to do with helping any of us become more prepared, more self sufficient, it doesn't teach us skills that we need or do anything but cause distractions to the REAL issues at hand, which is "how do we work together to enhance each other's self sufficiency via sharing information that is goal-specific."
> 
> I apologize for breaking my own rule commenting on something in the news section. I consider the entire 'news' section a complete waste of time and effort, yet I stupidly broke my own rule, my bad. I am outta here and back to talking about something that actually may help you or me be more prepared.


No sweat. If you broke your own rule, the only person who is owed an apology is you. You are good with me.

As far as prepping, there is more to prepping than simply getting ready. Knowing when to duck and knowing when to assail is just as important as gathering supplies and sharpening skills. Being in tune with reality is as important as gathering information.

Good luck in your prepping. :subdued:


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

To brighten your good day - this is the viddy of the black african, not arab looking, muslim turd pledging allegiance to isis - he dead. 
If you watch it and think that the cops shot him dead (hero's) it is almost sinfully enjoyable.
I did not get far because can't stomach the crud, but knowing if he was dead first, those other human people wouldn't be is something to think about.
Plus it's just a hoot to go "yeah yeah one less obama's son" http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/01/12/world/europe/amedy-coulibaly-video-islamic-state.html?referrer=

Also, here is another one of them pretending muslims are "separate" organizations and so of course, he just doesn't know who to blame - as if it matters.
The wormuslim:
Speaking from Paris on American television on Sunday, Attorney General Eric H. Holder Jr. said the United States had yet to determine whether the Islamic State, Al Qaeda in the Arabian Peninsula or another terror organization was behind the Paris attacks. "At this point, we don't have any credible information that would allow us to make a determination as to which organization was responsible," Mr. Holder said on ABC's "This Week." Mr. Holder and a top homeland security official were in Paris on Sunday to meet with their counterparts."

Does he mean french law or his brotherhood counterparts there...I wasn't sure.
Affirmative Action: we're laughing at it....


----------



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

Denton said:


> Why call it "religious hatred?" Why make it appear as if it is "religion" that creates the problem. Such a statement makes it appear as if all religions are equal. "Some religions" is a cop-out.
> 
> The danger is Islam. Islam is more than just a religion; it is a system of rule that denies that which it demands from other faiths and systems - tolerance. It demands tolerance right up until it can take control.
> 
> Christianity made this nation and its concept of individual rights possible. Stop lumping "religions" all together. You might be an atheist, but you clearly have no idea how much you owe Christianity or how different Christianity and Islam are. Don't believe they are polar opposites? Notice how we Christians do not call for your death? Now, move to Pakistan, Iran, Saudi Arabia or Yemen and proudly declare your belief in Atheism. The lesson you learn will do you no good. Lessons are wasted on dead people.


Dent I have over 25 years personal experience living and working in the Middle-east and North Africa. The only time my life was threaten was when I was in the USMC repelling Saddam Hussein's aggression out of Kuwait. Other than that, as an American I have yet to have my life threaten or harmed in Egypt, Bahrain, Saudi Arabia, Kuwait. In fact, I know a lot of American and British Expats living in those same countries today. So many how many countries have you visited in the Islamic World and had your life threaten?


----------



## Grayhawk845 (Feb 6, 2014)

So "moose limbs" "muzzies" "goat fckers" etc are the problem and need to be eradicated is what a portion of you would like to see. "The problem is Islam. .." 
Exactly. I as a Muslim who after 9-11 signed up joined the US Army, went to A-stan, got shot at, rockets lobbed at, IEDs, and washed my friends blood of of hmmwvs, yeah I'm the problem. Funny thing is Islam told me to go fight the war, the Qur'an told me to go fight those who oppress others. The Qur'an told me that women and children are innocents and should not be harmed. (That's really helpful when I have nightmares about Apaches laying waste to an entire village because some jerk off took pot shots at a tank and then we go in to mop up.)
Yeah Islam is the problem. No the problem is (I have more choice words than I'm allowed to write here) idiots corrupt minds to go do their bidding. Islam extremists are no different than the Christians who in the 1950's firebombed black church's.(no one wants to talk about that do they?) Or Israelis who stole land and are committing genocide (throw a rock at a tank and have F-16's level a town). Let's get real here, every religious belief (except maybe Buddhism and Taoism) states they're better than the rest. Should you go out and kill for them because they're right? 
France and Germany have a major problem. 
Fact: it is against the law in both of those countries to deny the holocaust or to speak out against Judaism. 
Fact: It is ok to publicly insult someone else's religion as long as it isn't Judaism. 
Sounds like horseshit to me. A double standard, and yes that pissed people off. Would you like it if I publicly humiliated Mary and Jesus and you couldn't say anything about it?
And as for the Mossad, those of you who have never seen how they operate should be quiet and go get some experience. The Mossad is the most respected intelligence agency in the world. They get in where no one else can, they know things because of humint (human intelligence) that satellites and computer hacking could never obtain. They pull Jews from every country in the world. They have agents in every high level government in the world. If you think America is an exception you're lying to yourself.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Grayhawk845 said:


> So "moose limbs" "muzzies" "goat fckers" etc are the problem and need to be eradicated is what a portion of you would like to see. "The problem is Islam. .."
> Exactly. I as a Muslim who after 9-11 signed up joined the US Army, went to A-stan, got shot at, rockets lobbed at, IEDs, and washed my friends blood of of hmmwvs, yeah I'm the problem. Funny thing is Islam told me to go fight the war, the Qur'an told me to go fight those who oppress others. The Qur'an told me that women and children are innocents and should not be harmed. (That's really helpful when I have nightmares about Apaches laying waste to an entire village because some jerk off took pot shots at a tank and then we go in to mop up.)
> Yeah Islam is the problem. No the problem is (I have more choice words than I'm allowed to write here) idiots corrupt minds to go do their bidding. Islam extremists are no different than the Christians who in the 1950's firebombed black church's.(no one wants to talk about that do they?) Or Israelis who stole land and are committing genocide (throw a rock at a tank and have F-16's level a town). Let's get real here, every religious belief (except maybe Buddhism and Taoism) states they're better than the rest. Should you go out and kill for them because they're right?
> France and Germany have a major problem.
> ...


Heard of anyone lately being flogged, sent to prison, or killed because they said something about Mary or Jesus? What is this whole thread about? 11 people murdered for drawing a cartoon about the "prophet" and this is not even close to an isolated incident.

As for Mosad being the most respected intelligence agency in the World, GOOD FOR THEM. But it is bat crap crazy to claim that they were behind the attacks in France. It was muslims.

Oh yeah, let me add, the burning of Churches in the 50's is exactly like flying planes into buildings and killing over 3,000 people, the thousands killed by suicide bombers, the beheadings and summary executions, the women raped and/or sold as sex slaves, the children beheaded or executed for refusing to to convert. The Christian churches burned and Christians crucified for refusing to convert, and while all of the executions are taking place and the planes being flown into buildings, people celebrating and dancing in the streets. And the Church burnings in the U.S.? The FBI hunted down and put those who did it in prison wherever and whenever they could. Yeah, they are just alike.

BULL!


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Desert Marine said:


> Dent I have over 25 years personal experience living and working in the Middle-east and North Africa. The only time my life was threaten was when I was in the USMC repelling Saddam Hussein's aggression out of Kuwait. Other than that, as an American I have yet to have my life threaten or harmed in Egypt, Bahrain, Saudi Arabia, Kuwait. In fact, I know a lot of American and British Expats living in those same countries today. So many how many countries have you visited in the Islamic World and had your life threaten?


Ever listen to the news? Ever read a newspaper? Think it's all bull when these groups say that they are going to attack the U.S.? Your reasoning that you went to those muslim countries and wasn't threatened so no muslims are threatening non-believers is asinine.


----------



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

Notsoyoung said:


> Ever listen to the news? Ever read a newspaper? Think it's all bull when these groups say that they are going to attack the U.S.? Your reasoning that you went to those muslim countries and wasn't threatened so no muslims are threatening non-believers is asinine.


My post wasn't directed at you. But since you felt the need to respond. There are HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS of foreigners working and living in the Middle-East and have been doing so or decades. Those foreigners work, shop, party, attend church or their religious institutions freely. The proof is in the pudding. Again I've got 25+ years of experience. What's do you have?


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I have always told you arabs are spoiled babies and too retarded to run their own oil. That's why you have all these private people over there cleaning up and preaching the "my loving muslims" crud, which is pure crud.
Especially since in THIS country they have never been anything but heroin dealers, cash smuggle outers, and preparers for internal war against this country with their food fuel and airport activities.
They have to conquer white slaves and ride on them or be extinct. That's just reality. Let their supporters be on all letter agency watch lists. Closely.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Rhetoric isnt going to change a thing and neither is speculation or bigotry or finger pointing. What needs to happen is the person with the stick smacking the hornets nest needs to get stung. The hornets should work together and not attack each other but rather the common enemy.


----------



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

oddapple said:


> I have always told you arabs are spoiled babies and too retarded to run their own oil. That's why you have all these private people over there cleaning up and preaching the "my loving muslims" crud, which is pure crud.
> Especially since in THIS country they have never been anything but heroin dealers, cash smuggle outers, and preparers for internal war against this country with their food fuel and airport activities.
> They have to conquer white slaves and ride on them or be extinct. That's just reality. Let their supporters be on all letter agency watch lists. Closely.


Hey man keep on talking. There is a old saying: "When you open up your mouth you let the world know who you are." Like I said keep on talk.

Better yet Mark Twain said it better: "Better to keep your mouth shut and appear stupid than to open it and remove all doubt."


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Desert Marine said:


> My post wasn't directed at you. But since you felt the need to respond. There are HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS of foreigners working and living in the Middle-East and have been doing so or decades. Those foreigners work, shop, party, attend church or their religious institutions freely. The proof is in the pudding. Again I've got 25+ years of experience. What's do you have?


20 years including Nigeria, Iraq, Syria, Turkey, Kuwait, and even a brief stint in Iran, plus I was privy to allot of intelligence reports on those and other countries, but that is neither here nor there. What I and everyone not blinded by bigotry knows is that there are muslim groups who repeatedly say that they are going to attack the United States and Western countries, that have done so in the past, just did so in France, and are doing so NOW. Think those videos of the beheadings are faked by the "Jews"? Think that 9/11 and the Boston Marathon bombings were the work of the Mosad? Think that the Christians, including women and children, were faked? Think that when someone starts shooting people while screaming "Alluhah akbar" they are just kidding? In all of your many years of wonderful experiences in muslim countries, ever see what happens if you go into a cafe and start reading a bible?

You don't have to have visited a muslim country to understand that when all of these muslims say that they want to kills us, they mean it.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Desert Marine said:


> Hey man keep on talking. There is a old saying: "When you open up your mouth you let the world know who you are." Like I said keep on talk.
> 
> Better yet Mark Twain said it better: "Better to keep your mouth shut and appear stupid than to open it and remove all doubt."
> 
> View attachment 9313


Makes one wonder why YOU keep talking, but since there is no longer any doubt, I guess we know. Is it time for your goosestepping practice? Do you throw in a few "Sieg Heils" while you are at it?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Desert Marine said:


> Dent I have over 25 years personal experience living and working in the Middle-east and North Africa. The only time my life was threaten was when I was in the USMC repelling Saddam Hussein's aggression out of Kuwait. Other than that, as an American I have yet to have my life threaten or harmed in Egypt, Bahrain, Saudi Arabia, Kuwait. In fact, I know a lot of American and British Expats living in those same countries today. So many how many countries have you visited in the Islamic World and had your life threaten?


Glad to hear you've had a great time!

I was fortunate enough to not go to the Middle East. Threaten my life? I wouldn't know what the Turks' notions were in Germany, but they weren't good enough to be a threat.\

Yes, I have friends who work overseas. Some even in Saudi Arabia. Not exactly like living in Alabama, from what I have heard. None of them move down town, live among the locals, go to church, become politically involved in the community...know what I am saying? Abide by the rules and you'll be OK, right?

So, you are going to deny the torture, abuse and deaths of foreign workers in Saudi Arabia, I suppose? To heck with that; you are going to deny the oppression and persecution of non-Muslims all across the Muslim world, too? Let me guess, your Muslims friends, those who claim to be followers of Muhammad (Pork Be Upon His Soul), the one who demands they treat non-Muslims with harshness, aren't the ones who have oppressed and persecuted all those non-Muslims and Muslims of other sects. No, it is really the Mossad, right? Shin Bet picks up the slack when the Mossad agents are tired from killing and bleeding out Christian children for Passover matzah? layful:

Couldn't be the adherents to the Religion of Submission doing something like this!
5000 Izadi women and girls sold as slaves by ISIL in Iraq - AhlulBayt News Agency - ABNA - Shia News 5,000 Izadi girls and women sold as slaves. That is in keeping with the Qur'an and the Hadiths, but you already know this, with all your experience with the adherents, right?

In India, BSP leader says the slaughter at Charlie was justified and that they deserved to die for insulting Muhammad (Piss Be Upon Him).
BSP leader hails Paris attack, declares Rs 51 crore prize for gunmen | Zee News

But, hey, you have to love the freedom of speech you'll find at the very center of Islam, huh? Just ask this liberal blogger who is imprisoned in Saudi Arabia:
Saudi Blogger Raif Badawi Flogged for His Liberal Ideas · Global Voices

Some lovely adherents to the Religion of Submission fulfilling their duty to Allah by snuffing the lives of Christians in Pakistan...

The Voice of the Martyrs

I guess it isn't so surprising that they'd be celebrating the Charlie murders in Pakistan, huh?
Pakistan rally celebrates Charlie Hebdo attackers | News , World | THE DAILY STAR

You mentioned Iraq, and how safe a place it is for people. For some reason, I just don't believe that...



> At least 100,000 Christians fled the Plain of Nineveh last summer. The Islamic State (ISIS) terrorist group has since invaded northern Iraq and occupies both the churches and homes of Christians. Only the Kurdish autonomous region is still a safe area for Christians and other minorities. Matthea Vrij, a Dutch reporter, went to look for the displaced in Erbil, Kurdistan. She had an unexpected encounter with an old acquaintance.


The Voice of the Martyrs



> In 2003, Iraq had 1.5 million Christians. They are called Assyrians or Chaldeans, and they speak modern Aramaic. But their number is now estimated at roughly 400,000. In 11 years' time, more than two thirds fled, emigrated or were killed. One of the largest attacks in Baghdad in 2010 killed 68 people.


Don't think it will stay in other countries. Our government has been working diligently for decades to bring that system of destruction to your neighborhood.

http://www.blazingcatfur.ca/2015/01/08/minnesotan-believes-in-beheading-for-allah-charliehebdo/


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

TacticalCanuck said:


> Rhetoric isnt going to change a thing and neither is speculation or bigotry or finger pointing. What needs to happen is the person with the stick smacking the hornets nest needs to get stung. The hornets should work together and not attack each other but rather the common enemy.


The first thing is to identify the enemy or the person(S) smacking the nest. BS accusations that it is some kind of "Jewish plot" is rampart bigotry at best and at it's worst, a feeble attempt to deflect blame off of the real culprits. Frankly I find it contemptible, disgusting, and asinine.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TacticalCanuck said:


> Rhetoric isnt going to change a thing and neither is speculation or bigotry or finger pointing. What needs to happen is the person with the stick smacking the hornets nest needs to get stung. The hornets should work together and not attack each other but rather the common enemy.


OK, here is how I read your murky writing.

People shouldn't discuss or point at the problem. That is just rude.

People who insult Muhammad (Pork Be Upon Him) should be killed. The various sects of Islam should work together to accomplish this, rather than fight among each other all the time.

Am I getting your message correctly?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

When you 'lived' in those places did you live within the community or on a base or... Did you truly live with the people?

When I lived in Brazil I experienced a different world than tourists or those that stayed in the 'american' area. 

When I was in Egypt I had a gun aimed directly at me because I was out late without an escort. Thank goodness someone who knew me followed a little behind to make sure I didn't have any problems.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Dollar traitors are used to accomplish a thing because they happily will
When the thing is accomplished, who will keep those who would do on their own for yutz money? The quality is kept and you don't roll and pee, grin or lie to kings. Those better read and raised know that. Truth does come, and when it comes - there we are.
You had a lucrative time then. I get to go back to work finally tomorrow, when those who would can not do what those who would not are kept for.
Worry about your own and do not try to make a liar or weasel out of me. I'm retired and shut away until the man of honor, whoever he is, comes to my door. I just stand for my people until I am told they are not and my new people have some need of which I am most expert. La ~

Ps - and frankly, the nearest man who is supposed to be of honor is the gayest Christian looking, grinningest, elementary school teacher, oby appointed, running the biggest alien pox pot we have ever seen while americans patrol the border. I am truly frightened for us people. Trojan horse. Trojan horse. Trojan horse.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Grayhawk845 said:


> No the problem is (I have more choice words than I'm allowed to write here) idiots corrupt minds to go do their bidding.
> 
> Islam extremists are no different than the Christians who in the 1950's firebombed black church's.
> 
> ...


my comments above in red


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Denton said:


> People who insult Muhammad (Pork Be Upon Him).....


Above comment has my vote for best post of the year... I may seek to get permission to have a shirt made up


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

You can not have Muhammad without MAD HAM


----------

